# Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010



## shorty 38 (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Islandfreunde,

am 26. 5. habe ich das Angebot von Angelreisen Hamburg hier im Board gelesen und und am 27. 5. auf die schnelle eine Verlängerungswoche gebucht. Auf diesem Weg möchte ich mich bei Thilo Weiß von AH, meinem Abteilungsleiter und meinen neuen Angelfreunden auf Island für die Ermöglichung dieser Woche bedanken.

Thilo hat es innerhalb von 2 Stunden geschafft meine Rückflüge umzubuchen, mich in eine neue Gruppe einzugliedern und mir dabei noch einen fairen Preis gemacht. Thilo: Ein Glas schottische Muttermilch, welche selbstverständlich 15 Jahre alt ist, steht immer für Dich in unserer Hütte.:vik:

Das größte Problem war für mich zusätzlichen Urlaub während der Fußballweltmeisterschaft zu bekommen. Ich arbeite als Drucker bei der Hannoverschen Allgemeinen Zeitung, und die WM ist das größte Medienspektakel 2010. Danke also an Wolfgang meinem Abteilungsleiter, der leider immer Probleme beim Hochseeangeln mit der Seekrankheit hatte, auf diesem Weg.#6

Ich hatte mich schon im Vorfeld mit einigen Boardmitgliedern telefonisch oder per PN unterhalten. 5 Stunden bevor Thilo das Angebot hier ins Board setzte, hatte ich mich mit Lars84 über Tackle und Fluggepäck telefonisch unterhalten. Lars habe ich dann am 27. 5. angerufen und ihm mitgeteilt, daß er einen neuen Hausbewohner und Mitangler beim Festival haben wird. Danke auch an Dich und laß Dich als Niedersachse nicht bei den Bayern unterkriegen.

Wir werden mit unserer Angelgruppe Dudat von Andrees Angleroase aus Hameln am 1.6. anreisen und die erste Woche in Sudureyri verbringen. Aus Sudureyri versuche ich aus dem Internetterminal im Supermarkt schon die ersten Eindrücke und Fänge hier möglichst zeitnah ins Board zu stellen. Fragen versuche ich auch auf diesem Weg zu beantworten. Ich hoffe, meine Antworten zeitnah zu geben. Bei Sturmtagen mehr, bei schönen Wetter natürlich weniger.

In der Festivalswoche wechsele ich nach Flateryi und werde von dort aus versuchen, den Ablauf des Festivals zu schildern. Ich gehe stark davon aus, auch hier die Möglichkeit zu haben, aktuelle Berichte hier einstellen zu können.

Sollten in meiner ersten Woche noch Fragen von Festivalsteilnehmern kommen, werde ich versuchen alles zu beantworten. Stellt einfach alles rein zum Thema Wetter, Köder, Transport der Ausrüstung, Essen etc.......:vik:

Gruß Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Hallo Islandfreunde,

Lebensmittel für 7 Personen sind eingekauft, Gepäck ist gepackt und der Wecker ist auf 3:15 Uhr gestellt. 

Treffpunkt unserer Truppe ist um 5 Uhr in Hessisch Oldendorf und von dort fahren wir sieben mit Kleinbus und Anhänger nach Frankfurt am Main. Dort geht unser Flieger um 14 Uhr.

Leider kann man nicht von Hannover oder Hamburg aus nach Island fliegen und muß daher mitten in der Nacht aufstehen.
Aber wir fliegen zum Angeln und fahren nicht zur Arbeit

Fortsetzung folgt aus der "Jugendherberge" mit den 4-Bettzimmern und dem "only one piece breakfast". Gruß Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Hallo Islandfreunde, 

der erste Bericht live aus Island, direkt aus der Jugendherberge, kommt jetzt hier.

Eine islaendische Tastatur ist doch immer wieder ein Erlebnis, daher bitte ich um Nachsicht.

Wir sind gestern ueber Frankfurt fast puenktlich angereist und hatten kein Problem mit dem Zoll. Ein schneller Transfer folgte zum Wikinghotel. Unsrer 8koepfige Truppe hatte das Glueck 2 Doppelzimmer und ein 4-Bettzimmer zu bekommen, wobei die Doppelzimmer doch ein wenig U-Bootcharakter haben. Ueber das 4er Zimmer moechte ich mich hier nicht aeussern, da ich hier noch vor meinem Rueckflug schlafen muss. Die sollen hier ja auch noch 5-Bettzimmer haben.

Nach einem leckeren, aber nicht sehr kostenguenstigen Abendessen im benachbarten Restaurant, folgte eine kurze Nacht. Fruehstueck um 5:30 Uhr und danach Transfer zum Stadtflughafen von Reykjavik.

Am Zoll hatten wir gestern in Keflavik keine Probleme, trotz reichlich Bier aus dem Duty Free, Seranoschinken, gewuerfelten Bauchspeck und reichlich schottischer Muttermilch. Andre sagte einfach: "Such Dir einen Angler mit Kuehlkiste und lass ihn vor Dir durch den Zoll gehen."
Gesagt, getan. Der Angler mit der Kiste wurde auf den Kopf gestellt und wir wurden hinter ihm mit einem Laecheln durchgewunken.

Jetzt freue ich mich auf mein Fruehstueck, mit Ruehrei, gebratenem Speck, Muesli, Croissants, frisch gebruehtem Kaffee und frisch gepresstem Orangensaft.

Das Wetter ist richtig gut. Wolkenloser Himmel, windstill und um 4 Uhr morgens noch nicht einmal kalt. Vielleicht kann ich heute mal wolkenlose Photos beim Inlandsflug von Island machen.

Fortsetzung folgt aus Sudureyri
Shorty


----------



## Trollmaster (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Schön das ihr gut in Sudureyri angekommen seid, das Wetter scheint ja auch zu stimmen. Wünsche euch einen schönen Angelurlaub und mach bitte schöne Photos, den Island ist auch noch ein Wunsch den ich mir noch erfüllen muss. #6


*

*


----------



## ralle (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Dann viel Spaß - und immer reichlich Input rüberschieben !


----------



## FishHunterBLN (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Hey Stefan, schön von dir zu lesen! Ich drück euch den Daumen bei dem Big Fish. Aber lasst noch einen für uns übrig!
Tight Lines und 'nen kleinen Sonnenbrand


----------



## Schmiddl (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Wasn los Shorty ?
Nun biste schon über 24 Stunden da und noch kein Bericht aus Sudureyri. 

Das Wetter scheint wohl Bombe zu sein und Dir schmerzen die Arme vom Dickdorschpumpen überm Plateau.:vik:

P.S. Wären auch diese Woche in Sudureyri, allerdings konnte unsere Integrationsfigur nicht. Und einmal Island-Truppe immer Island-Truppe, nicht wahr ?


----------



## FishHunterBLN (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Ohmeingott...das scheinen ja Monsterfische zu sein... Lass mich raten: 'nen 2 Zentner-Heilbutt oder 20kg gefleckter Steinbeisser? 
Jetzt lass uns nicht solange zappeln!


----------



## FishHunterBLN (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Hallo Stefan, alles klar bei Euch? Was machen Wetter, Fänge, Sonnenschutz? Man hört nix vom Livebericht.#d
Morgen folge ich nach Island und weiss noch nix... Fragen über Fragen...
Grüße aus Berlin#h


----------



## Schmiddl (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Ich denke mal, dass das I-net an der Tanke und Schaltzentrale von Sudureyri down ist.
Ansonsten gibts da ja nichts.


----------



## FishHunterBLN (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Ähnliches befürchte ich auch. Na das kann ja heiter werden...
Aber die Jungs werden schon Ihren Spass haben und ich sehe ihn ja in Island...


----------



## Kjartan (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Wer Stefan kennt, weiß, dass er alles an Wissen und Berichten nachliefern wird.
Ich hoffe, dass er in den zwei Wochen einige seiner PB's übertreffen wird.
VG
Kjartan


----------



## FishHunterBLN (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

So, ich mach mich dann mal vom Acker, mein heissersehnter Flieger nach Island geht gleich...
Stefan, ich komme!#h


----------



## shorty 38 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Endschuldigung liebe Islandfreunde,

leider habe ich heute erst die MÖglichkeit Euch einen Livebericht noch aus Sudureyri zu senden. Das Problem war, dass die Tankstelle mit der kleinen Kneipe keinen Internetzugang mehr hat. Robert hat sein neues Buero erst jetzt eingerichtet und deshalb kann ich Euch leider erst heute von der ersten richtig guten Woche berichten.

Alle Angler sind jetzt auf dem Weg nach Isafjordur und nehmen jetzt den Flieger nach Reykjavik. Danach kommt die neue Gruppe zum Festival, laed das Gepaeck aus und der Bus bringt mich danach nach Flateryi.

Soweit zu der neuen Umstaenden hier vor Ort, aber das wollt ihr wahrscheinlich nicht wissen.

Unser Boot Bobby 7 hat in der ersten Woche zirka 1,8 Tonnen Dorsch gefangen, 30 Steinbeisser und 50 kg Mix aus Koehler, Schellfisch und Seeteufel. Das Partnerboot aus Hameln Bobby 6 fing die gleiche Menge und ein boot einer Hollaendischen Angeltruppe brachte es an einem Tag auf 700 kg Dorsch, wobei Dorsche bis 125 cm dabei waren. 

Leider fehlte in dieser Woche der richtige Kracher, weil wir die Grossen fuer das Festival geschont haben.

Mein persoenlicher Fang bestand aus 3 Dorschen ueber einem Meter, wobei der groesste 109cm hatte. Ferner fing ich einen Steinbeisser von 10kg direkt vor dem Ausgang des Sudureyrifjordes. Leider verlor einer meiner Mitangler auf Bobby 7 nach 15 Minuten einen Heilbutt. Dieser nahm ihm richtig Leine ab und war nicht vom Grund zu bewegen. Dann schlitzte der Haken aus#q und ich musste den Fender wieder anknoten.

Das Wetter war optimal!!!!!!
Wir konten jeden Tag bis zum Horizont fahren, mussten uns vor der Ausfahrt mit Sonnenmilch eincremen und konnten stellenweise auf 100 Meter Wassertiefe mit 200gr fischen. Heute zum Festivalsbeginn ist es leider kalt und windig.

Hier in Sudureyri hat sich einiges an den Besitzverhaeltnissen geaendert, daher auch die schlechte Berichterstattung. Vielleicht ist es in Flateryi ab Morgen besser. Da ich aber einige Tage Julius als Skipper habe und er von uns mit deutscher Leberwurst versorgt wird, glaube ich ueber Julius einen Zugang zu dieser Seite zu bekommen.

Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr, sind die Fische alle eine kleine Ecke kleiner. Daher gehe ich stark davon aus, dass die Gewichtszahlen der einzelnen Fischart beim Festival auch nicht so hoch ausfallen werden. Aber wir lassen uns ueberraschen.

Das war es erst mal in Kuerze und noch mal Sorry.

Gruss aus Island
Shorty


----------



## Christian1 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Danke für den ersten Bericht.#h


----------



## katerxxx (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Hi Shorty,

Ihr hattet also Bobby seven nach uns... scheint ja ein gutes Boot zu sein, wenn der gaff dann ´mal wieder funktioniert hat? Der ging allerdings beim Landen eines 1,30m 20 kg, gefleckten Steinbeissers zu Bruch, schien aber schon ´mal geleimt gewesen zu sein...??? 
Ein kleines Bild wollt Ihr doch sehn´, oder


----------



## Schmiddl (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*



katerxxx schrieb:


> Hi Shorty,
> 
> Ihr hattet also Bobby seven nach uns... scheint ja ein gutes Boot zu sein, wenn der gaff dann ´mal wieder funktioniert hat? Der ging allerdings beim Landen eines 1,30m 20 kg, gefleckten Steinbeissers zu Bruch, schien aber schon ´mal geleimt gewesen zu sein...???
> Ein kleines Bild wollt Ihr doch sehn´, oder



So nen Ententeich hätte ich vor 2 Jahren auch gerne gehabt.

Glückwunsch zum besonderen Fang.


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Hallo Islandfreunde,

bin wieder in Hannover und die erste Maschine Wäsche läuft. Leider hatte ich auch in der 2. Woche keine Möglichkeit Euch etwas zu berichten. 

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich  auch wie in den letzten Jahren einen ausführlichen Bericht mit Bildern (ca. 5 GB Material) hier nach und nach einstellen.

Gruß Shorty


----------



## sunny (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Livebericht vom Islandfestival 2010*

Was heißt denn bei dir in den nächsten Tagen |kopfkrat:q?

Hau in die Tasten. Bin schon auf den Bericht gespannt, seit du wieder da bist.


----------

